# How do you choose your dog food



## quasimodo (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello guys,
i want to change my dog diet, i want to make sure that i don't forget anything before making decision.
so..what do you take in consideration before deciding which dog food is the best for your dog?

thnx for the help


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I first read dogfood project.com and then dogfood advisor.com. Whole dog journal has excellent guidelines n choosing a good food as well. With all thati had learned there, I look at labels. I try a food and then "listen" to the dog. How is his body responding? I want an overall healthy dog. No gas, loose stool, ear infections, yeasty itchy feet, etc. 
hope this helps!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a severely allergic westie mix, so I've become a crazy label reader! I use dogfoodadvisor.com to help find potentially good kibbles, then check out the labels on the ones that look promising. I have to have a grain, potato, alfalfa, chicken, egg, and rosemary free kibble (all common ingredients). I've now found 3 kibbles I can use, which is better than the one kibble I found when first starting this search. Some of them are better than others, so I rotate them.


----------



## quasimodo (Aug 21, 2013)

thanks for the quick replay! except digging the web and reading the ingredients list,
do you consider your dog age or you buy all life stage food ? 
is it better to rotate between different type of food ?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

All life stages is fine for most dogs of all ages. I rotate after reading that since not all foods have everything a dog needs, it's best to rotate - sort of like we rotate our food. A food can be good for you, but it may not have all the nutrients you need in the long term. I realize that kibble has added vitamins and minerals, but some foods do a better job of it than others. Other evidence suggests that a dog can develop a sensitivity to foods if fed too long. Chicken is an example. It's so commonly used in dog food, that many dogs have developed an intolerance to it. I tend to rotate by the bag, or every couple of bags. I've even fed one kibble for breakfast, and another for dinner (get smaller bags if you do this, so they won't go stale or go rancid). If your dog has a sensitive system, be careful transitioning and go slow, mixing them over at least a 10 day period.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Canine food is normally broken into two major types: food manufactured commercially and self-made ones. Manufactured dog foods are generally cheaper to use because they are designed to be simple to store. However, these commercially manufactured dog foods typically have a higher fat content than homemade ones.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i read the label, reviews, call the company, ask questions about
what i'm feeding. i switch my dog's kibble often and i keep a variety
of can food on hand. i also feed him fresh meat, fish, chicken, fruit, etc.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

quasimodo said:


> except digging the web and reading the ingredients list,
> do you consider your dog age or you buy all life stage food ?
> is it better to rotate between different type of food ?


I generally do recommend getting a formula specific to what a dog in that specific age group will need. They are researched and designed specifically for what they need. And as far as the switching foods goes, that depends on you. Personally, I like to switch my lab up every other bag of food. He eats both a chicken formula and a lamb formula. I am always just sure to mix the two together anytime I switch.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Jan Fred said:


> Canine food is normally broken into two major types: food manufactured commercially and self-made ones. Manufactured dog foods are generally cheaper to use because they are designed to be simple to store. However, these commercially manufactured dog foods typically have a higher fat content than homemade ones.


I'm sorry, but you are making generalizations that are not necessarily true. There are expensive commercial products and there are "self-made" diets that are high in fat. Very simply put, it all depends on what is in the food.

Each person needs to assess their dog's nutritional needs and look for a way to meet those needs as best they can, taking into account their dog's activity levels, (possible) food sensitivities, etc. They also need to think about things like whether they want to use pre-packaged/commercial food, make their own, go raw, or do a combination. 

In addition to the resources that have already been listed in this thread, you may also want to speak with people who own the same breed as your dog to see what they are feeding their dogs.

FWIW,


----------



## quasimodo (Aug 21, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> Each person needs to assess their dog's nutritional needs and look for a way to meet those needs as best they can, taking into account their dog's activity levels, (possible) food sensitivities, etc.


thank you all for the useful data !
can you please detail what needs you consider as etc'?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

is there age specific food for dogs in the wild or any other species of animal that's in the wild?

QUOTE=NutroGeoff;248505]

>>>>>> I generally do recommend getting a formula specific to what a dog in that specific age group will need. <<<<<


They are researched and designed specifically for what they need. And as far as the switching foods goes, that depends on you. Personally, I like to switch my lab up every other bag of food. He eats both a chicken formula and a lamb formula. I am always just sure to mix the two together anytime I switch.[/QUOTE]


----------

